# eels are crazy!



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

well, im not sure if you remember, but my peacock eel disappeared from my 10 gal tank, and i couldnt find him, and when i did, he was in the filter..... well, he did that again, but now ive got that guy fixed.... so i got a peacock eel for my 5 gal (i love these guys) and guess what this one does! he cant get to the filter, so hes going to get stuck in his own way.....

















and just to show how i found my otehr one in the 10 gal, in case you didnt see that thread....









both are perfectly fine, and swimming around happily! these eels are my favorite "fish" (if you can call them that) and i wont get rid of them for anything!

just figured id share my next interesting story... haha, enjoy


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, ha ha, you did post! Well, these guys are so funny! I always want to have 1, but no petshop here sells them. Only in the market as for food. :S
Anyway, what do you feed the, with?
Peace


----------



## Conodor (Feb 1, 2005)

i got a fish with my tank the guy called it a "roundworm" it's about 12 inches is this considered an eel? i've looked around but can't seem to find any info about the "roundworm" fish.

but he also is a champion hide and seek winner! he was hiding in this sunken ship the previous owner said he woudlnt see him for months at a time. i was missing a cap on my underground filter. he went right in that hole and 2 days later came up the tube and was stuck by the pump. i got him out with only a nick on his nose. now i have that blocked up.

yesterday i seen him trying to eat a feeder goldfish. but it appears he has no teeth.haha


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lathough they can cramp themselves intot he smallest of places, a 5 gallon is too small for one. they get 6-10 inches.


> i got a fish with my tank the guy called it a "roundworm" it's about 12 inches is this considered an eel? i've looked around but can't seem to find any info about the "roundworm" fish.


roundworm eel is probably a name made up by the petstore, they do that alot. would it be an american eel? http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball, American Eels.htm
all an eel is, is an elongated fish without pelvic fins. and dont have scales, to be technical eels migrate from FW to SW to spawn.


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

indeed, he is just in there temporarily, if he gets much bigger, im going to transfer him into my 10gal as well, but for now, hes fine, hes got room to run around.... but im sure it wont be too long before i have to transfer, oh well, we shall see


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow what a story! glad to hear he is ok!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

He seems kind of like the "wheres waldo?" of your aquarium. :lol:


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

haha, they both are, my one in the 10gal keeps hiding in his cave, if hes not in the filter that is..... but hes getting more out into the open.... the one in the 5 though buries himself either under the gator head or the colums every time, he hids constantly...... i cant even tell how big he is, but when i do see him, im going to figure out when i need to move him up in tank size, hes gotten a little bigger already.... and now i have a dragon eel in my 2 gal, he wont be there but maybe a month, if that, cause hes almost too big for it now, and ill move him when he grows like any at all....


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Dragon eel.... Ive heard a few things referred to as that, dragon gobies are brackish, i think mollys can go brackish too, and need a 55 gallonish. ive also heard polypterids (sp?) which get 12-24 inches depending on the species, who wouldnt get along with any of your fish.


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

hrm, well, mine lives with a white tipped shark right now, and they get along fine (somehow) and the thing at petsmart said they only get to be 10 inches, so im not too worried about needing a 55 for him..... if he gets THAT big, ill sell him to my LFS.... ill get some pics tomorrow or something, maybe we can figure out what it is


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

*Been there!*

I had a fire eel in my 55 gal Oscar tank in college. One water change, I couldn't find him anywhere, so I figured the Oscars had finally gotten him. Two years later when I was cleaning out the tank, I lifted up the undergravel filter and there he was! Never give up on these guys!!


----------



## CHEE65 (Feb 17, 2005)

I think that the rope fish is also a type of eel. I also found him in my filter twice. I thought that i finally had the filter sealed and the glass lid but one day when I came home he was on the floor. I put him back in the water even though he was very stiff after a few minutes he started swimming around and lived for about another day and then died. I kept looking to see how he got out but cannot figure it out. I really liked the way he looked but I don't believe I will be getting another one, it's too stressful. I do have to agree though that they are very neat fish


----------

